

Wifijammer – Continuously jam all wifi clients and access points around you - DanMcInerney
https://github.com/DanMcInerney/wifijammer

======
maxdeviant
Is this traceable in any way?

Because my college campus seems like the perfect place to test it out for a
little induced chaos, but I'd rather not get in trouble with the network
admins.

~~~
hexscrews
Why not talk to the admins about doing off hours monkey wrench testing? Find
the hotspots that become overloaded the quickest, lag statistics etc.

